# Why Pit Bulls Don't Make Good Guard Dogs



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol that hilarious.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HEY! He's sleepin on the job.. he should be fired!! Lol.. that's too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

haha thats funny.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


>


This guy is a stiff when he sleeps. I mean there looks like some deep REM sleeping going on here LOL! He kills me. He also looks like my Cuda did. Between he and Diesel, you have my recently deceased Cuda nailed. I remember watching Cuda's nose go from pink w/black splotches to all black as he got older. Did his do the same and is he sensitive to the sun?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, my gosh. That is HILARIOUS! LOLOLOLOL!!! I love him, what a sweetie!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like he has that chair well gaurded


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL thats to funny


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO that's too cute


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Those are some great pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> This guy is a stiff when he sleeps. I mean there looks like some deep REM sleeping going on here LOL! He kills me. He also looks like my Cuda did. Between he and Diesel, you have my recently deceased Cuda nailed. I remember watching Cuda's nose go from pink w/black splotches to all black as he got older. Did his do the same and is he sensitive to the sun?


Yes! He looked like this as a puppy:

















By the time he was one, it had filled in mostly except for two little white spots on his nostrils but he is five now and those are even filled in. I called him my pink and white baby seal but now he is just my baby white kangaroo. He is not really sensitive to the sun but he does have bad allergies around this time of year. He gets these little red bumps on his tummy and it turns into a rash so he is on an antihistamine. He has those black spots that make him look like a reverse Dalmatian (that's what I tell all my neighbors he is when they ask. I say he is a very rare reverse Dalmatian from Australia and I'm sure many are still trying to Google that breed) and as he gets older he gets more spots. I don't know why he loves that little chair that is way too small for him but he does. My grandmother is probably rolling around in her grave right now- she was adamant about no animals on the furniture (it was her chair).


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Thank you!*

*Thank you to all of you for your comments. Kangol is alright for a white dog *:thumbsup:


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

He's more than alright! He is adora-bull!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Definitely agree with you there! Thanks so much!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes! He looked like this as a puppy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I experienced the same problems. And when my Cuda was little, lots of people thought he was a dalmatian. They were clueless!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Get that boy a recliner! That cannot be comfortable!

Loki's nose used to be mostly pink with red flecks (I believe butterfly nose is the term...) but he only has a tiny little pink spot on it now, it's mostly solid red.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL... He has one in the den but prefers the couch so he can see the TV better.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

he's knocked out! great pics


----------

